# Google Glass



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tech of the near future....in pics.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/farm-management/technology/google-glass-is-on-its-way-to-farm_322-sl32330


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What if you already wear glasses?

I'm trying to get away from Google, for starters they save all your searches which I'm sure they would never share with any branch of the gov.

Dropped the gmail account in favor of a @reagan.com email account.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Where did the @ Reagan originate?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.reagan.com/

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My favorite email address to use when a site absolutely has to have one is "[email protected]"

My favorite telephone number is 888-225-5322 (FCC) or 212-555-1212 (NY information).

Ralph


----------

